# OK, I've Finally Done It.



## FRITZHID (Apr 11, 2012)

Thats right, i've finally done a HID mod! i've talked and talked about it, well... wait no more cause here it is!!!!

Farm and Fleet 100/130w Halogen Spot Light with 7.2Ah SLA.






New Bi-Xenon 4300K 55W HID H4 Bulb.





HID and old Halogen





Everything laid out for assembly.





Cozy lil spot for the ballast and igniter.





Finished and ready for beam shots!!





1st beam shot, cam settings to best show what my eyes see.





on the wall spot mode





on the wall flood mode





Control. the light seen is from my EDC reflecting off my car. the garage i'm shooting on is slightly gray bluish.





Stock Halogen on HIGH left, HID mod on spot mode right.





Stock Halogen HIGH and HID Flood mode.





Stock Halogen LOW and HID Spot.





Halogen? WHAT Halogen???





Stanley 35w HID on left, Mod on right. hard to tell in Pic, but Mod is much tighter in center and a much nicer color as well, auto-white control makes everything look bluish.





Aerial control shot.





Aerial Spot, shutter @ 1 Sec F-Stop at 4.2





And a JR CPF'r in the making!!!  makes daddy proud!






lovecpf
So... Did i do it right?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Apr 11, 2012)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 11, 2012)

tyvm!


----------



## spc smith (Apr 11, 2012)

That is too cute seeing that pic of your boy with daddy's flashlight=) 

My son has his own flashlight and he turns it on when my wife puts him to bed.


----------



## Parker VH (Apr 11, 2012)

Very well done, congrats!


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 11, 2012)

tyvm everyone. Yes SPC, Jr has a lil light he sleeps with as well, has a momentary switch so he can't fall asleep with it on. i'd be afraid if he took one of my big boys to bed with him, he'd wake up with a tan!!!!:laughing:

well, mod'd the 2nd one tonight, now only 5 more left to go :tired:

they have a 1hr run time, the eletromag only draws .7A so not much loss there, when it dies, leave it off for 5 mins, then u can get an additional 10 mins of run time out of it as well.
the stock Halogen runtimes SUCKED! i coulden't believe how bad they were. 20mins max and getting dimmer by the second.:sick2:
now it's a beast!:naughty:
now i just need to find a US supplier so i can get the mod kits a lil faster, almost a month delivery time is a lil slow for me
if anyone has a lead on one, please let me know, i hopefully have a market for these affordable HIDs here in my area for hunters and the like.
thanks again guys! lovecpf

(now i just need to figure out a name for them!):hairpull:


----------



## larryk (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your first HID Mod, nicely done. I believe you may be the first to use the Bi-Xenon Bulb.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 12, 2012)

i believe i am! i did some query'n about them earlier but no-one seemed to have the answers, so i took a chance, and thus far it's worked out great!  now that normally useless 2nd switch can serve a purpose!


----------



## KuanR (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good! I will contact you about a Thor mod when I get back into town! Wonder if it would feasible to try and overdrive it a bit for more light


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 12, 2012)

i know you can put a 35w bulb with a 55w ballast, IDK about overdriving the ballast by much tho. these ballasts were very well potted so i diden't wanna go pokeing around in there yet...

i know i can get away with driving it up to 16v with out any issues tho. the next batch will all have the 35w bulbs.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 12, 2012)

Generally speaking, a simple resistor mod or a potentiometer to modify the current sense resistor is all that is needed. 

Of course, the potting compound is really the biggest hurdle. I've been hoping that someone will stumble upon an unpotted ballast, but nobody seems to take these apart anymore. Maybe the compound dissolves easily in some common solvent.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 12, 2012)

well, the potting compound in the ones i bought is fairly soft and breaks out easily, however, its in every nook and cranny and there are several very thin wires mixed in with the potting compound, so my fear is whilst try'n to remove it, breaking one or more of the thin wires and not being able to repair it. a solvent is a great idea, but i'd fear that if it dissolves the compound, what else may it dissolve inside? if i had more exp or a walk thru, i'd certenly give it a shot when i have an extra ballast! (more POWER! OHHOOHHO! *like Tim the tool man*)
untill then, i think i'm gonna stick with the overdriven 35w with 55w's or maybe even 75w! :devil:

and ofcorse if anyone has any advice as to how to improve my mod, i'm open to suggestions!
i'm also still try'n to think of a name for these lights, suggestions again are welcome,.... 1st one that comes to mind is "HandSun" but IDK if its been taken yet or not... (since all you older mod guys have taken all the good names!!!! (i'm looking at you Ra, Lightsward and Get-Lit!!!!) lmao


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 13, 2012)

New light on the left, Stanley 35w HID on the right.


----------



## Norm (Apr 13, 2012)

A really good way to improve this type of mod is to replace the heavy Pb battery with a 4 cell Lipo of suitably capacity. The weight savings make it much easier to carry, you may also like to add a Lipo battery monitor to keep an eye on your battery. 

Most ballasts I've seen handle up to 16 Volts, perfect for a 4 cell Lipo. 

Norm


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah i may do that to my personal version, but i'm not comfortable selling lipo packs to the average joe, i'd hate for someone to burn their house down mis-charging one of the lights i sold them. i will be selling these with the option of a 2nd SLA or w/o SLA at all for those who want to add their own custom packs. but most people who i'm try'n to sell these too have little knowledge of Lipo and the dangers.


----------



## Norm (Apr 13, 2012)

That's sensible Fritz, it certainly will make your personal light far more usable, I replaced a 12V 7Ah battery as you show with a 4 cell 5Ah Lipo (there is plenty of room for a larger battery if needed) and run time also improved, charge time is also quicker. 

Norm


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah, there's plenty of room in the back for a wad of lipos, and with the higher voltage, amps decrease, so better run times. i like the current charge set up, it won't allow the light to function while charging, so i'm eventually going to add a reverse protected plug so it can be ran off a cig lighter or batt clamps, similar to the stanleys set up. i'd like it if i could fit a lipo charger inside with the lipo pack to avoid the pack removal, since it is a tad of a pain. but as any good CPFr, i'll do what ever it takes to be safe.  (don't want my house or family burning down eather!)


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 14, 2012)

OK, so i went out to the farm lastnight to get some open field beam shots in a much darker area... here they are as well as google earth distances....

Silo, 100' away, spot mode.





Silo, 100' away, flood mode.





Tree @ 822' in spot mode













and in flood mode...




Goggle Earth Distance..





and back field shots....





HID spot mode, 1476'




Flood mode




Halogen stock




Stanley




Sky Shot HID Mod







All in all, i think a successful build. i hope you all agree


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 14, 2012)

ok guys, now i need some advice... the stock charging system on this is not only unregulated, but as also renders the light unusable while charging... this may pose an issue for my customers. i'd like to add not only a "smart charging" system to tie into the internal stock set up (so people can just leave it on the charger with out having to worry about over charging the SLA), but also a aux power input for use with an external power source (i.e. car, boat or belt pack) similar to what the Stanley has under the pistol grip handle. there seems to be some sort of "anti back flow" device in place there, anyone have a clue as to what that is, where i can source it?


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 14, 2012)

Added favor, if anyone can give me a rough est of the CP of this light, i'd be grateful. i have NO way to measure CP, Lms, or Lux, but something close to what its capable of would be greatly apreceated. i KNOW Ra, BVH, or one of you can give me Some idea what CP range this thing is in. the stock "sales CP" is 15million, and say it reached 400m... which is total BS, i know:thumbsdow.... if i were to go by those #'s... i'd say it's a 35m CP easy!  but i'd rather have a real est then the fake sales pitch #'s.
Thanks again guys! 
if anyone needs spec's on it, please ask and i'll do the best to give you the info you need to help me figure this out untill i can get a light meter.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, i've spoken to my Biz partners, and i believe we've settled on a name for this beast... "Hand-Sun H.I.D." it's simple and to the point. 
anyone have any discrepancies?


----------



## BVH (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice implementation of the HI/LOW function Fritz! A nice and clean mod, nothing visible from the outside. That's the way I like em! I do very little measuring with my meter and would probably not be the best person to answer your question about CP. Maybe Ma_Sha? Hopefully, you're gonna have buyers banging down your door!


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 16, 2012)

BVH said:


> Very nice implementation of the HI/LOW function Fritz! A nice and clean mod, nothing visible from the outside. That's the way I like em! Hopefully, you're gonna have buyers banging down your door!



Coming from you Bob, that says and means *allot* to me, tyvm! this is basically a "poor mans MB", i'm hoping at $175 anyway. it preforms better then i expected, and with the few tweaks and twists i've added has done great so far. i have a few other additions to make, but until i can sell the 1st two "demos", i don't really have the funding. i have about a dozen other "options" i'd like to offer in my series of lights but until the 1st sets sell, i simply don't have the funding to make the physical demos (which is what people wanna see/hold in hand) to decide what options they want. i want to make the lights affordable to everyone... even if i don't make a fortune off of them, just enough to be happy, and knowing i've made a light that makes others happy with that "hehehe wow its so bright and shiny!" grin.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 16, 2012)

GREAT NEWS!!! i know that cloud bounce is one of the pinicals of a good light on CPF, well.... Hand-Sun has done it!!!!  i'd have taken pix but unfortunitley, until i put lead weights in the lower legs of by tripod, i can't. it's extremely windy here, and the cam would be all over the place, including its pieces. but the next time clouds are at that nice height i will certeny prove it to u all thru photo! i am SOOOOOOOOO Proud none the less! i was over 2 blocks away, could see the beam faintly, but when she hit the clouds, there was def visual!!!!!!


----------



## KuanR (Apr 16, 2012)

Those beam shots came out great and that's quite the thrower! Would you be able to build something like this with a few custom touches? I've been wanting one of these but have the switches replaced with aircraft style LED toggle switches with a cover on it.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 16, 2012)

well.... that's Damn near exactly what i have!  my version has diff legs, but already has a cover over the switches... IDK what "aircraft" style switches are, but i'm 99% sure i can do it.
PM me with more specifics.


----------



## KuanR (Apr 16, 2012)

If I recall properly (almost 100% sure), the Cyclops Thor X Colossus I posted is even bigger.... Might even throw farther because the reflector is HUGE and deeper. The aircraft style switch I'm talking about are these:


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm

It would be cool to have these switches on both settings. There's little LED's on top of the switch so you can see it "on", and the cover comes down to prevent accidental turn on


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 16, 2012)

That's really a very useful flood mode. What effect does the electromagnet have on compasses nearby? x.x

(Some people still use them)


----------



## BVH (Apr 16, 2012)

KuanR said:


> If I recall properly (almost 100% sure), the Cyclops Thor X Colossus I posted is even bigger.... Might even throw farther because the reflector is HUGE and deeper. The aircraft style switch I'm talking about are these:
> 
> 
> See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm
> ...



My LarryK14 had the carbon fiber looking switch pictured above. It's a fairly large switch body as compared to the OEM Thor switches and I'm not sure if two would fit side-by-side in the original switch holes with out very significant enlargment around the switch holes. Mine has a red led out the top. Looks cool.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 16, 2012)

well, despite the size of the switch, i know i can fit them.... & i have to admit, they do look cool.
as far as the elctromag in the bulb effecting a compass, i don't have the greatest compass to compare with but from a foot away, it diden't even move when i kicked it on. i think the housing of the bulb and the metal reflector inhibit most of the EM radiation. maybe if it were right next to the lamp, but then even the giant steel reflector and internal electronics would cause some interference. this lamp does not how ever cause any EM issues with radios and the such, tested it with a Ham set i had lay'n around. doesn't even have a slight whine to it like the stanley. its as quiet as a mouse.... until you go flipping the flood switch, then u can hear the "clack" of the bulb and thats it.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 16, 2012)

ok, the wind was mild tonight so the cam would stay steady.... here's the cloud bounce!!!






Cloud Ceiling here in Wausau WI when this was taken was 2600 Ft. so not bad in my opinion.


----------



## get-lit (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations - This is always the funnest part!


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 17, 2012)

get-lit said:


> Congratulations - This is always the funnest part!



hehehehehe yeah 
that and when someone shines you with their 4D mag or colman lantern and you shine 'em back .....whilst giving them a tan..... and lighting up everything around them in an aura of beautiful HID rendered color. (at which point a plafura of profanity and an "i'm sorry!" follows with them turning theirs off.)


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 17, 2012)

ok, so.... i'm not sure this is the place to ask, so moders, if i'm wrong, i apologize... but i was wondering what you guys think....
as you read, i'm going to be building and selling these lights, i'm putting a $175 price tag for the average people (friends and CPFrs $150).... seem a fair price tag?


----------



## get-lit (Apr 17, 2012)

Just base it on your cost and add for what your time is worth to you to make and distribute them. Should also add some for advertising with CPF.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah, thats about what i've done. i've set up my acct on CPFMP but waiting on my 3 posts to go thru (i think) since i've never delt with a site like that for sales before. lol


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 17, 2012)

well, the "Hand-Sun H.I.D. 5501" is now avail on CPFMP!


----------



## BVH (Apr 17, 2012)

You can sell them here on CPF because it's a modded light, not a factory stock light. Your choice.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 17, 2012)

yep, i got them on both here in the BST and on MP  tnx BVH


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, the 14Ah Lipo packs showed up today (THANKS Lips!!!)  and i've already got one fitted and charging. its looking like the stock charging system can handle the higher voltage of batt and charger, the plugs fit like new, and hopefully, when i've gotten any lil kinks worked out, people will be able to run the light off the batt, charge it thru the AC port, OR Run the light w/o charging the lipo thru the Auto Charge port (which will be remade/named to fit its use while cutting off the lipo circuit) and keep the light useable when the batt dies, since an automotive electrical system won't properly charge the lipo pack.
i'll be doing a runtime test as soon as its charged 

(2 Hr runtime with new lipo, a lil less then i'd hoped, but a major upgrade considering the weight difference!)


----------



## FRITZHID (May 2, 2012)

well, a fist full of more kits arrived today, so i did a few more Mods,..... and ofcorse wanted to do beam shots of them, so i took them out back on the driveway, set them side by side, and proceeded to fire them up....
i diden't realize my driveway was that far off level!
saw the result and thought i'd share them... 
hope you all like the pix 

the 4 Hand-Sun HIDs next to eachother.....







the 4 Hand-Suns a lil brighter and no flash....






the 4 Hand-Suns a lil further back.....






4 Hand-Suns, slightly up above..... (again, i diden't realize how outa lvl my driveway was!)






4 Hand-Suns even farther up....






4 Hand-Suns convergence front.....






4 Hand-Suns convergence Dead In-Between....








Just thought ya'll may enjoy these. 
Happy Flashing!
-Chuck


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 2, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## BVH (May 2, 2012)

Reminds me of my tank light beams crossing!


----------



## FRITZHID (May 2, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Very cool.


tyvm, i thought so too, hence why i decided to share. 
i really like seeing the bugs fly'n in the beams. lol



BVH said:


> Reminds me of my tank light beams crossing!


me to, one of the reasons i wanted to share!


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 5, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> i know you can put a 35w bulb with a 55w ballast, IDK about overdriving the ballast by much tho.


I have some 100watt ballasts (draw 8.5amps @ 12v) with ceramic based large diameter HID bulbs (I believe they come in bi-xenon too). If you're interested send me a PM and I'll hook you up with the supplier. Small/slim ballast just slightly bigger than the slim 55watt ones due to heatsink finning.

-Jamie M.


----------



## Smood (Aug 7, 2012)

Fritz nice work man. How long did this mod take you to do? Would you consider writing a small guide with some details of how to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 31, 2012)

okay guys, the 75w version is now available! I'll have comparison beam shots with this 55, 75 and Maxa beam as soon as I get a new camera.


----------



## Norm (Aug 31, 2012)

All images in this thread are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 1, 2012)

initial run time test, 1 hour 30 minutes on lipo pack. Will have SLA runtime later today or tonight.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, SLA 7aH runtime was only 40 mins. I'm going to upgrade all 75w models to a 9aH SLA if people don't want to spend the $ on the lipo upgrade. Will pick up a 9aH tomorrow and do another runtime test.


----------



## BVH (Sep 1, 2012)

I guess 53 minutes.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 5, 2012)

1hr 30m @ 75w on the new AGM batt & $100 cheaper than the lipo. Will do a 55w runtime after it recharges.


----------



## toysareforboys (Sep 5, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> 1hr 30m @ 75w on the new AGM batt & $100 cheaper than the lipo. Will do a 55w runtime after it recharges.


Ohhh, nice! How much heavier is the AGM?

-Jamie M.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 5, 2012)

Weight difference between AGM & SLA is negligible, but the lipo is approx 1/2.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 5, 2012)

2 hr runtime on 55w with AGM batt. Somethings wrong with that since the lipo I have are 14ah and the agm are only 12 but runtimes are the same.:thinking:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 7, 2012)

My guess is that since they are different chemistries and probably discharge differently, even if their nom. voltages are the same. Can you compare their stored energy, might give better estimate of runtime.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Oct 18, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> And a JR CPF'r in the making!!!  makes daddy proud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol my son does the same with Daddys light


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
Sorry i haven't been on updating lately, its been a very hectic couple of months! I've relocated to East Central Florida and am now looking for suitable locations for beam shots in my area! i have the Maxabeam and 75w Handsun ready to cross beams with the 55w original Handsun & Stanley's 109...as well as a new Canon Rebel t3i DSLR added to the arsenal.
Have made some great improvements in the Handsun design, including amphenol connectors and even looking into a marine grade model (with all the access to better supplies in the area, the potential is endless!)
i still have 8 55w's for sale and will have 2 75w versions in the very near future.
if anyone in the area is looking for a get together/shoot out, by all means message me here and i'm sure we can find some time to throw out some beam time!


----------



## toysareforboys (Dec 2, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> Canon Rebel t3i DSLR


Must have for that camera: http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Lantern_Firmware_Wiki

-Jamie M.


----------



## Walterk (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations!! The beamshots I mean :twothumbs
I will start looking for an oppurtunity as well....! Now if the city would have a power-outage...


----------



## hahoo (Dec 5, 2012)

i see no beamshots ?


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 6, 2012)

Not yet, trying to find a good location


----------



## hahoo (Dec 28, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> Not yet, trying to find a good location


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe I'll light up the cell tower near my house tonight, sad that it's only about 1500' away iirc.


----------



## hahoo (Dec 31, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> Maybe I'll light up the cell tower near my house tonight, sad that it's only about 1500' away iirc.



we'll take it


----------



## get-lit (Jan 2, 2013)

Excited for beamshots as well!



toysareforboys said:


> Must have for that camera: http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Lantern_Firmware_Wiki
> 
> -Jamie M.



OT but this is a amazing, thanks for the link!


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 9, 2013)

No, I haven't forgotten about the beam shots, the weather here in FL has been less then desirable..... Foggy, rainy, not good for camera or clear & clean beam pix. Will get them asap!


----------



## hahoo (Jan 11, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> No, I haven't forgotten about the beam shots, the weather here in FL has been less then desirable..... Foggy, rainy, not good for camera or clear & clean beam pix. Will get them asap!




foggy and rainy for over a month now in fla ?
man that sux...


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 11, 2013)

It's winter. Sunny all day, ugly at night. cloud cover reflects too much orange barf glow


----------



## hahoo (Jan 12, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> It's winter. Sunny all day, ugly at night. cloud cover reflects too much orange barf glow



send me a test light up here in north carolina and ill get some good ones for you..
i live out in the country and have millions of neet places to get beamshots for you .....


----------



## argleargle (Jan 13, 2013)

I now want to hang out at Fritz's house so I can get a suntan... at night! 

Great stuff!


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry hahoo, I've already given my quota of free lights for this year


----------



## hahoo (Jan 14, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> Sorry hahoo, I've already given my quota of free lights for this year



well shux.......


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 27, 2013)

Control Shot
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/Control_zps798f3b66.jpg

Maxabeam @ .25 Mi
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/MB25Mi_zpsb2f5ff16.jpg

Maxabeam @ .50 Mi
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/MB5Mi_zps768679c3.jpg

Handsun @ .25 Mi
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/HS25Mi_zps42ab4ad9.jpg

Handsun @ .50 Mi
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/HS5Mi_zpsc3712f94.jpg

Vector Twin with Both 130w Halogen and 75w HID
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/Vector130wH75wHID_zps895f6edc.jpg

Vector on 75w HID
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/Vector75wHID25Mi_zpse57468f4.jpg
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/Vector75wHID5Mi_zps3c151a43.jpg

Vector on 130w Halogen
http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/fritzhid/Vector130wHalogen_zps3256dbcb.jpg

all photos are taken with Shutter 1/10, Aperture 5.6, ISO 6400
(i chose these settings due to background lighting and the fact that i had to hold the lights while shooting, hence the high shutter speed)


As previously discussed your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## hahoo (Jan 28, 2013)

looks brighter at .5 miles vs .25

was this the 75 watt model ??


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 28, 2013)

All are 75w except the halogen


----------



## get-lit (Jan 28, 2013)

hahoo, the .5 mile shot appears brighter because the beam is aiming lower and is hitting the the wall up close, and the camera is more in line with the beam than the .25 mile shot.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 14, 2013)

get-lit said:


> hahoo, the .5 mile shot appears brighter because the beam is aiming lower and is hitting the the wall up close, and the camera is more in line with the beam than the .25 mile shot.




cool tx...still hard to tell from those beamshots...

hope he post a few more soon....


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh yes, I have plans to do just that, as soon as I get my new work shop finished and have the time!


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 16, 2013)

*update* I'm proud to announce that ALL Handsun lights now come with class 3 PCA's, using conformal coating as well as all soldered joints/connections are RoHS (lead free), Infact, we are using a Tin+Gold+Copper solder for superior corrosion and tin whisker prevention! Soon to come, weather/water proof sealed switches and the addition of external USB output for cell phone/mp3 player! These will be standard upgrades at no extra cost!


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 3, 2013)

A 75W waterproofed marine grade model Hand-Sun!! How much would that baby cost?


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 3, 2013)

At 1st I was turned off by the size, but I started thinking - I'm probably a little bit taller than your son


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 4, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> At 1st I was turned off by the size, but I started thinking - I'm probably a little bit taller than your son



Lol I'd hope so!


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 4, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> *update* I'm proud to announce that ALL Handsun lights now come with class 3 PCA's, using conformal coating as well as all soldered joints/connections are RoHS (lead free), Infact, we are using a Tin+Gold+Copper solder for superior corrosion and tin whisker prevention! Soon to come, weather/water proof sealed switches and the addition of external USB output for cell phone/mp3 player! These will be standard upgrades at no extra cost!


Can u PM me or post here when these soon to come feature are ready? I'll buy one when these features are on it, these are 2 great ideas


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 4, 2013)

I can have a 55w ready as soon as I find a decent switch supplier, 75w will take longer, I don't keep 75w ballasts in stock, those & 35w are built to order.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok no hurry I definitely wanna go with a 75W I'll wait, I suppose u won't get started on a custom order until paid, I can pay u a week from now on the 12th. Let me know if there are any little extra cost upgrades that might be an option, maybe a lens cover, or an extra premium bulb or something...thanks.


----------



## windstrings (May 29, 2015)

I find little difference in 35 watts vs 75-80 at close range, it's the distance where its noticed... Out there where you almost need binoculars to see anyway. 

But being flashaholics, we all just don't want to illuminate but devastate and intimidate!

Kinda like the flavor of this... https://youtu.be/iQrLPtr_ikE


----------



## windstrings (May 29, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## eyesonfire (Jun 1, 2015)

More info on the lipo please.. How are you monitoring the voltage so as not to damage the battery. Also how are you balance charging the lipo? Do you include a balance external plug, or does the battery have to be removed each time for charging? 
Last question.. A lipo in a sealed host is dangerous. Do you have a blow by port somewhere on the light?
Thx...


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 1, 2015)

The Lipo I was offering is a self balancing pack, I acquired them from member Lips. That'd be the person you'd want to talk to about specifics on them.
My host isn't sealed enough to allow pressure buildup.


----------



## eyesonfire (Jun 1, 2015)

The reason i ask is if this is a lipo battery, the softpak type. I never have seen or know of a self balance lipo. You normally need a lipo balance charger.
These lipo batteries are very temperamental and require each cell to be within close voltage to each other. Also going below voltage will damage them. 
Do you have a link to these batterys.? Thanks again.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 1, 2015)

No link, sorry. You can contact cpf member Lips for battery details.


----------



## BVH (Jun 1, 2015)

They were approx 11 to 12 AH packs with a balancing PC board wrapped within the shrink wrap. When the charge is complete and input current stops, the balancing board equalizes the cells by draining tiny amounts of current until all cells are the same Voltage. I still have some of these and they are working fine.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 1, 2015)

There ya go! Tnx Bob.
Mine have been working with no issues as well. I love their design, downfall is that when one cell fails, it's a lil tough to replace it.


----------



## eyesonfire (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for the info BVH.
I have never seen such a board for lipo's


----------



## BVH (Jun 1, 2015)

Batteryspace.com has them by the hundreds for DIY'ers. My electric bike batteries are the same way. MFG's use them in products designed for people who know nothing about Lipo batteries. Maybe .1% of the population or less are going to buy balance chargers for Lipo batteries.


----------



## Holden486 (Jun 9, 2016)

Are these Hand Sun torches still available to buy?


----------

